# American Style Street Lights



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Guys I want to make some street lights, using LED's. I managed to make some with round globes that looked quite good. But, I would like to make some with the Boulevard type Glass tops. I have seen them all over the States.


Now here is the Crippler, does anybody know where I can buy just these types of Globel/lantern. The lifelike and LGB lamps are too big to my eye. I only want the tops. Any idea's? Perhaps if I could get one, I could cast some with clear resin?


Thanks for any help.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

You mean like this ?


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Not those Pete. The ones that I want to make, have a frosted glass "globe" on top. Looks kind of like an old candy jar or small DQ sundae shape (?) if that helps.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Rod,

Do you mean like one of these?










Tommy
Rio Gracie


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

Or perhaps something like > this < ?


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

That's the one's Tommy. Like this one.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Rod,
If you plan on casting some, why not just turn something on a lathe (or drill press) and do just that.
You don't say what scale, and therefor what size you are looking for.
Good luck with the search.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

You can still see these in some areas of older Los Angeles. neighborhoods. There were some around the old Glendale, CA station up until just a few years ago. That's the station that was used in the movie "Double Indemnity" with Edward G. Robinson, Barabara Stanwyck and Fred MacMurray.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

David, I think that is where I will end up eventually. Making a master on my Unimat lathe then casting them in clear Resin. I was hoping for an easier way though. Ideally 1/29, although i would accept 1/24 or 1/32. 
Yes Gary, i have seen them there, also around Old Town, Kissimmee.
Thanks all.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Rod,

Your post and Gary's got me curious about LA street lights.
Found this link from LA Dept of Water and Power

http://http://waterandpower.org/museum/Early_Bureau_of_Power_and_Light_Streetlights.html

It has a lot of pictures of all styles of LA street lights. Here are a couple of the single pole type.




















Tommy
Rio Gracie


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

You might investigate O scale items and many times they are much too big for O and sometimes too big for G as well......

For example

http://www.hobbylinc.com/bachmann-operating-streetlights-3-o-scale-model-railroad-street-light-42611

http://www.amazon.com/Williams-Bachmann-Lighted-Street-Lights/dp/B004WUHR7I


Jerry


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Tommy the glass "globe" on the top of the pole is what I,m after. As I said,think its a lathe and casting Job. Great pictures, thanks for posting.
I,ll take a lookin the 0 scale catalogue's too. Thanks Jerry.


----------

